# Northampton Reptile Centre Recommend!



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just got my new Viv from these guys ^^^ 

I actually missed my delivery, but they called the courier company back up and made sure i got it today...Even though it was my fault:2thumb:

Really good customer service, Gary helped a lot!

I highly recommend these guys, I will be going back myself if I need anything else 

Nav


----------



## :)(: (Apr 11, 2008)

**

same place i got my first Viv etc... from and buy most of my animals from great guys there  even though there a bit more expensive definatly orth it for the service you receive afterwards with any animals etc..


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

they must have changed alot then if there service is good lol


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

smart1 said:


> they must have changed alot then if there service is good lol


Everyone has a good and bad experiance. Every company can't be 100% perfect  

But just saying this is the first time i bought from them...And i was impressed compared to another company who i won't name who said they 'Tried' calling me to arrange delivery but never did lol.

Nav


----------



## NorthamptonReptileCentre (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Nav! :blush:

Honestly it was no problem, we just got lucky that the driver hadn't gone too far away so we could persuade him to go back. :whip:

Hope you like the viv, post us a pic on our Facebook when it's decked out if you like.

Gary


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Will do mate still got a few more finishing touches to do 

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

